# <<<20gal long>>> finally really good pics!!!!!!!



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

looks good to me, did you think about putting a "river" style allotment of sand down the middle of the right and middle rock?, it would look great. I recommend aquasoil btw for the kind of hardscape your trying to achieve, it has the best overall look imo...

did u think about adding any manzanita in there for some height? its great wood!


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

sounds like a good idea with the river i even made a example with packing peanuts:thumbsup: 










what version of aquasoil do you think would look good


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Amaznonia and white sand for the river.

keep them well seperated.

I love your rock arrangement, don't change anything.
Get some Hc in there, along with blyxa and maybe some giant hairgrass or jungle vals.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Make sure you use some cardboard to keep the sand and amazonia separated before adding water. I agree with the sand and Amazonia combo, cant go wrong there.... Only word of advice is to use a decent amount of substrate, about 3cm in the from and 7-8cm in the back. If you don't work any wood into the equation, I'd try to get some more height in there by raising the substrate on the right side of the river up a bit higher to everything else, like a hill (with a distributed slant of course) so the rock gets some more height and difference in perspective to the other two rocks, and so it all doesnt look flat and even. I really like what you've got going, and I'd say raising the Amazonia to the right side of the river, leaving the rock in that spot would really give the hardscape some depth and entriguity. Good luck, and keep us posted!

Edit: upon further inspection, you could raise the left side if you wanted to instead of the right, just make it more gradual. you could make the left side the high point in terms of hardscape, then put some tall plants on the lower right section like cyperus helferi, or maybe even some large Blyxa to fill in the lower section. 

Basically, you have a lot of options, be creative, and try to give it some variety instead of a flat appeal. Have fun too!! haha  :icon_cool


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Using plants for hieght would work best IMO.


----------



## groyed (Oct 3, 2007)

3" on the front and 7-8" in the back is way overkill on the substrates. I agree with dufus on using plants for height instead of substrates. You'll also need to research on max growth of plant species in order for you to plant correctly (otherwise you'd be doing lots of unnecessary trimming/harvesting).


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry, I meant 3cm and 7-8cm, haha, 8" would be filling the tank more than half way!!! stupid typos... and in terms of creating height with the substrate, I really meant minor adjustments in height, creating a mild hill affect... very minimal


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

wow i thought there was something wrong when you said that i was thinking how am i supposed to have plants when they only have 3-4 inches to the top. but every thing sounds good i just need 2 wait a couple of weeks to get the $58 for the dirt lol and get a filter but i am hoping that i will get all of the money i need around christmas time but i am going to get some allowance so i can at least get the sub and the filter so i can start cycling the tank


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well one of the members(groyed) here sent me a link on monday showing almost the same exact thing we were talking about. The link actually showed step by step on how to do it but i will just show the final result


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

also i just thought of something how many liters of aqua soil do you think i will need for a floor plan of 30x12 and then what about the river sand also? when i measured the river it was about 6in wide in the back and 4in wide in the front. And does anyone know where it is cheap to get aqua soil?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

bump anyone?


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

around 14-17 liters I think? I was going to us 18 for my 29gal which has the same footprint... but now I'm switching to a 75p which needs like 18 liters of aquasoil and 4 liters of powersand.

I would personally do 1-9L bag, 1-3L bag, 1-3L bag of powder type, and 1-2L bag of powersand special s


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well i just bought a filter from cliner for $5 so now i need everything except for a tank and a filter but now i am pondering if i should have the river still or make it like the one below. Now i have another question(sorry if i am bugging you with all of my questions) is there some sort of lighting that is cheap and not $300? Can i get a shop light instead? And thanks for your response CmLaracy about the sub


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

np, thats what forums are for


----------



## Mad78 (Oct 23, 2007)

it all depends on the wattage of the shop light, and you will want to put some sort of reflector in the shoplight so you get more light on the plants instead of it just going up.


----------



## enchanted (Sep 23, 2004)

You only have a 20 Gallon long so you could very easily just build a nice small canopy and use AH Supply Kits.

Or, if you would rather, you could pick up a Current USA or CoraLife Fixture.

Here is a Coralife 1x65W Fixture which would give you just over 3W per gallon for $60.00.

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...oralifefreshwateraqualightdeluxesingle30strip

You could also check ebay.

Personally with a tank like that I would build a small canopy and order an AH Supply 65W Light and install it.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I agree, look around. There are many small well made lights for that popular sized tank. You should be easily able to do it for under $100 unless you are going to be getting metal halides or something, which I wouldn't recomend to you this being your first tank.

-Andrew


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

> Personally with a tank like that I would build a small canopy and order an AH Supply 65W Light and install it.


where can you get an AH supply kit?


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.ahsupply.com/36-55w.htm

55 and 65 watt bulbs are the same length.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

lol it just figures that is the website:icon_roll


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well since today is a holiday and i didnt have any school so i thought i would think about some plants and fish.
I was thinking about getting Rotala rotundifolia and some sort of green plant for the background, Blyxa japonica for the mid ground and some Hc for the foreground. 
Also i got a heater now:thumbsup: so all i need is the aqua soil and lighting

But now my question is does this sound ok?

Edit: im still looking at fish and there are too many to choose from


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

update December 8, 2007

for christmas i am going to get the money needed for my lighting and the aqua soil and a little extra for the plants and the wood for the canopy. But now i am basically destroying all of the ideas and i want to breed celestial pearl danios in the tank so now i am looking for new plant ideas again but this time i am going all the wayroud: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/55756-need-some-help-w-choosing.html#post495924


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

I'd say stay away from stem plants if you don't want to constantly be trimming. Cyperus helferi of Valisneria Nana, or even eleocharis vivipara would be great as a background. You could even mix, with some tall cyperus in the back, with some eleocharis viv. around and in front of it. Around the stones and such, as a sort of mid/low ground you could get some Echinodorus Tenellus which will give the rocks a thicket like surrounding. Then some HC or UG or Glosso for the rest of the ground cover. This is just a generalization of course. For one, I say just make a low ravine with the AS and don't bother with the sand river, it is near impossible to keep the two substrates separate and just ends up looking like a total MESS. IMHO, don't do it!


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

update: Jan 1, 2008
well still no plants(until tommorow) but i got my lighting from ah supply and now i got pics of my new diy stand and canopy
so here are the pics

first off here is the stand








and heres the canopy








inside of the canopy








side view of the canopy








and heres the final product








and then with the lights on









so what do ya think 

i also have a question i still dont have the aqua soil because i thought my grandma was coming over on sunday so i dont have any money to buy it but i have some riccia coming tommorow so do you think it will be ok just leaving it floating maybe a day or 2 until i get some


----------



## gotcheaprice (Aug 29, 2007)

Yep, it'll be fine. Riccia is a floating plant anyways.

ALso, good luck on setting up the tank!


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Good job on the stand. Looks nice and sturdy.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks guys


ok now i have another idea for my tank
tell me what u think. i am still going to make a slope from front to back and the ravine









also i am getting my aquasoil today! (thats only if they have it in stock:icon_neut ) 

also just a side note i tryed resizing the image but its not showing it atm


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

also just want to throw in there i am going to the store to pick it up in an hour and i may get a plant there if its on my list


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well i went and they didnt have any aqua soil:icon_cry:


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

slope is always a good idea.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

ok got the aqua soil! (thanks epicfish:thumbsup: ) so now here it is








so what do u think?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Nice!

What rock is that?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

its lace rock


----------



## mrbelvedere (Nov 15, 2005)

Isn't lace rock calcium based?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

a quick google search said nope


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

Update Jan 18, 2008

well i got 2 plants right now atm and lots of rcs. I also set up my diy co2 tonight. Also right now i have hair algae and maybe some other stuff but im not doing anything atm except for the rcs which hopefully will eat it. But here are the pics of the tank tell me what u think

Full tank shot








Riccia fluitans








Rotala nanjenshan








And heres the shrimp!


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

i know ur out there come on plz comment i wont bite:icon_wink


----------



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

I think you need to fill the back with a lot more stems and trim the riccia down a bit and "bury" the lower 1/4 or 1/3 in the substrate so you cant see the stuff that its tied down with.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I think thats waaaaay too much food for the shrimp. :hihi:

The tank looks great! 

Did you let the as soak for a while before you added the shrimp?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

i know it was too much but i didnt know how much to feed them and i let the as soak since jan 5.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

resowner92 said:


> i know it was too much but i didnt know how much to feed them and i let the as soak since jan 5.


Just keep an eye on ammonia, and maybe get some seachem Purigen just in case. I killed ~80% of my rcs when I pur as in my shrimp tank before soaking it.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

hope that doesnt happen


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

resowner92 said:


> hope that doesnt happen


Just keep an eye on ammonia, and get some purigen or other amminia, nitrite/ate and you will be okay.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

I'd suggest you need more biomass, to my eyes it looks like there's no where near enough plants.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

*nooooooooo*

well my fear has come my shrimp are dying:icon_cry: . hopefully it will stop raining so i can go get some anacharis from this nursery. But in the mean time is there anything i can do to save them?


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Is it ammonia, if it is change like 75% of the water, and if you have Seachem's Prime read the bottle there is an emergency dose if your having ammonia/nitrite emmergencys.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

bsmith782 said:


> Is it ammonia, if it is change like 75% of the water, and if you have Seachem's Prime read the bottle there is an emergency dose if your having ammonia/nitrite emmergencys.


how much should i x the dose?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

nvm just did the 5x hopefully they can make it


----------



## Jareardy (Jan 29, 2008)

how did the shrimp fare?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Update Feb 3, 2008*

well i guess its time for another update

There is still nothing too different except for the algae taking over and the plants growing in a little. My rotala grew more and is starting to get red tips and I rematted the riccia so now its 2 big chunks instead of 5. I am also hopefully going to buy some Bolbitis heudelotii from a member to fill the back corners of the tank. 

but here is the tank









little closer









berried shrimp:biggrin: 









what kind of algae?











Jareardy said:


> how did the shrimp fare?


they are actually do really great and this morning i just noticed i have 4 or maybe 5 berried shrimp


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

It looks like dem dar BBA (black beard algae) kill it with excel or peroxide

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/algae/20172-excel-treatment-bba-experiences.html


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

Update: 2/17/08

well there has been a lot of growth from the rotola lately and some from the right patch of riccia but thats it for growth.

since the last time i updated i added some Bolbitis heudelotii in the back corners but it looks a little dead but there has been some little leaves popping up so thats good.









Last night i made a moss wall out of taiwan moss which so far looks ok and the shrimp like it. The algae is dying for reasons i dont know of because i still havnt did anything to it except for me pulling it out. Im still waiting for baby shrimp, i have seen lots of prego shrimp in my tank

but here are some tank pics

full view









left side









right side









im still trying to save money up for a new heater and now i want a camera because the one im using sucks(would like a reccomendation)


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

i couldnt believe my eyes yesterday i say baby shrimps:eek5: :eek5: :eek5: :biggrin:

im so excited and i still have lots of pregnant shrimp:thumbsup:


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

Nice batch of riccia.
Can you tell me where you get the plastic mesh to grown riccia ?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks,

sure i got it at michaels its a crochet mat thing and they cost 39 cents a piece


----------



## OhNo123 (Jan 8, 2008)

Doesn't the mat float though?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

yes and so does the riccia so you will have to weight it down with something


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

dont kill me but i have another idea (and its too late to turn back already started a little)









any ideas on what to put in the middleish area?


----------



## stagius (Nov 26, 2007)

What you gonna do with those riccia ?
Speaking of riccia, did you sandwish your riccia between 2 layer of mesh? Then, what you used to weight the riccia down ? How big is the hole ?

Thank


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

*<<<20gal long>>>: Update 3/7/08*

No clue yet what i am going to do with it. I dont really want to sell it because it is infested with snails and i mean a lot of snails.

check this link out for the riccia
http://www.petfrd.com/forum/articles.php?action=viewarticle&artid=8 and look under tying with wire mesh that will show it better than i can explain. For weighting down the riccia i used the flat polished stones and i put them inbetween the bottom of the riccia and the mesh so its in the sandwhich.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

bump any comments or and idea for that plant?


----------



## Chris-Indy (Feb 16, 2008)

I really like the way your tank is coming along. Keep posting pictures.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

i will have a update on sunday or friday. I changed the scape and it sort of looks like the pic i have for my idea except its not trimmed up yet.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

oops forgot to say here is the plan for now








the only thing different will be the hygro it will probably be HYGROPHILA SP. 'PORTO VELHO' instead of what i have on there now


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

just wanted to share this shrimp photo with you i didnt even know i had this many shrimp:eek5: sorry if this pic is big but if it was smaller you wouldnt be able to see the baby shrimp:smile:


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

also forgot to say update coming tonight if i get some prime early enough


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

Update 3/7/08

ok here is the update *drum roll*

so everything is different if you didnt notice. Im trying to go for a dutch sytle tank and the plants i am using are in the picture i drew up. The rotola will be cut when i get back and i added some hc in the front and got rid of all my riccia(except for the stuff stuck in the moss wall . 

but here are the pics


























sorry if they are big but they show more detail and my camera sucks already(new camera is the 3rd thing on my list of to buy things).

So what do you think of the new look?
edit: forgot to say the red tab markers are where the Ludwigia and Hygro go


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

heres the updated pic of my tank hope you like the new look








im still debating what i want to do with the bolbitis corner i am either going to add some more, replace it with a crypt, or replace it with a red plant to even out the ludwigia repens. What are your opinions?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

no opinions on this?


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

i like it, cant wait for the forground to fill out.

Isnt there anything you can do to hide those inlet/outlet filter pipes?
maybe tie a moss around it?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well it looks like i am going to be adding a red plant to the back right side. But for the inlet and outlet pipes i am not to worried about them for now but hopefully the plants will cover them up


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Very nice!

Has anyone mentioned yet that if you divide out and replant your clumps the foreground will fill in faster?

The bacopa on the right should grow in tall and thick as long as you keep trimming and replanting. 

IMO you'd add more depth to the tank if you moved the bacopa further back and put the red in front?


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

if you do cut, should you still keep the stem that has the top cut of, just in the back?

i tried doing this once with cabomba but it never grew, (the bottom half part)


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

i know that the hc will grow faster that way but it was hard enough to get those clumps in anyway i dont want to cloud up the water again this is the first time since the last picture of the old style that i have been able to see the moss wall.

CobraGuppy: all you do is just cut the stem and put it in the sub worked fine for me
hope that helps


----------



## froghair (Jan 5, 2008)

My post is a johnny come lately but wanted to say that I love your tank. I'm waiting for plants to arrive so I can begin working on my 10 gallon shrimp tank. I hadn't given a lot of thought to a moss wall but seeing your's I may give it a try. I have wood that's already in mine as any pretty stone aren't easy to find around here and shipping is prohibitive. Keep up the good work and I'll sure be enjoying anymore pics you may post.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i like the tank and plant choice, but i would put some wood in there (just personal preference, i love the look and have wood in all my tanks).
yay for the little shrimplets!


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

I guess i will give an update 
still having problems with cloudy water and still dont really know what to do so if u know plz help me. found out that the plant which i thought was hygro "porto velho" was actually hygro "tiger" so i traded it and will hopefully be getting the real stuff on tuesday. I also added ludwigia arcuata in the back.

here it is srry for the bad pic


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

forgot to mention that red root floater is there temporary until i get my other tank


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks good, the moss wall is filling in nicely. Whats the floating red plant?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

red root floater


----------



## froghair (Jan 5, 2008)

Looking great! I use Purigen and it works magic to keep the water crystal clear.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

nice tank...I wish I had done that size instead of my 20high. yours has a better floor plan so-to-say...


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

froghair said:


> Looking great! I use Purigen and it works magic to keep the water crystal clear.


im thinking about trying purigen once i get some extra money


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 21, 2006)

purigen is the best, clears up the water next day.

Nice Tank by the way :hihi:


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

xcooperx said:


> purigen is the best, clears up the water next day.
> 
> Nice Tank by the way :hihi:


thanks do u sell any purigen?


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

Yeah, needs a hardscape!

That's a nice stand of Nanjenshan you have their fo' sho'

IMHO, L. repens is way to big and unkempt to do what you want, which I assume is a midground red accent. Move the L. arcuata to that spot and keep it trimmed up tight or switch to L. glandulosa or Alternanthera reineckii or something similar.

my $.02...


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well im going to try taming the L. repens so i replanted it and i will go from there. Also got my hygorpilia "porto velho".


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

try adding some purigen for the cloudy water, it might help. if not maybe i diatom filter may.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

i am just going to wait to get the money for it


----------



## devocole (Mar 17, 2008)

nice plants, i think it could be improved with some hardscape and or substrate contours.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

ok everyone saying that i need something done with my hardscape what do you suggest and where would i put it?


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

i would put peices of nice branchy wood going from the anubias petites to in front of the didiplis diandra. and id probably have moss on the upper parts of some of the branches.


----------



## shaobo (Jul 29, 2007)

Looks good~~


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

updates?


----------



## lescarpentier (Feb 2, 2008)

Things are really looking good,but the braided hoses are a little distracting.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well there is going to be a rescape because im getting a little bored with it. The hoses r going to be hidden now because i made diy intake and outflow pipes out of pvc. 

basically here is the idea look kinda weird but if u look hard at it you'll see it










that is the actual driftwood i got. Then there is going to be flame moss on the wood and my anubias nana petiete on there also somewhere i just need to see how it actually is first. I am still trying to decide if i want to leave the right side open or put something there. But if still waiting for the wood to come. But i did buy a bunch of ferts from orlando and they came today.

Any ideas or opinions? I am trying to use most of the existing plants so i dont have to buy anything else.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

forgot to mention everything is scaled except for the plants


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

hey when are you going to do it? if you have any left over plants i can "pick up" and recycle for you.... 

I just set up my new 37 and add a few plants won't hurt!!! thanks


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

i know i will have extras so u will be second in line right after Jdinh04(dont worry i didnt forget ) 

I will have the moss from the moss wall up for sale though its already in a bucket but i want to put it up all at once.


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

let me know before you trash them...or tell me where you do and I will look through the trash can!!!  let me know.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

is there any opinions on the scape?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I really like the layout you have planned- how long b4 ya execute it? :thumbsup:


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

whenever i get the driftwood which is sometime next week so pretty soon.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Update June 28th*

ok finally i got my tweezers so i planted my HC! I need help though on what to do on the background i have rotala nanjenshan, ludwigia arcuata, and lim. aromantica (maybe some more if you guys/girls think i need some).

tank w/ flash









tank without flash









right side









left side









driftwood









my shrimp surfing on a snail :flick: 









the real hygro 'porto velho'









and i need help on an algae ID









so what u think? and what should i do in the back?


----------



## mrbman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

That is bladderwort Utricularia gibba. I asked the same question a little while back:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/plants/51071-any-ideas-what.html


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

oh great just what i need a carnivorous plant in a shrimp tank


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well i tried to take most of it out i probably missed a couple of stems. any help on the back?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

bump


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

resowner92 said:


> any help on the back?


????


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i dont understand your question, do you mean like help picking out plants or sumthing?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

fishman9809 said:


> i dont understand your question, do you mean like help picking out plants or sumthing?


i need helping with scaping the back im clueless, also i will be getting some anubias barteri and anubias Nana just 1 rhizome with about 7 leaves each from nate_mcnasty (thanks:icon_bigg) that i want to add to this tank


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

wut do you mean on the back


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

in the background behind the driftwood and where the rotala nanjenshan, ludwigia arcuata, and lim. aromantica are


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

like near the base of the wood, where there seems to be a second branch, i recommend putting the anubias, im not exactly good with the back eitehr


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

ok hopefully these will help. whatever is red thats where im talking about sorry for the few random dots and the rcs lol


----------



## sea-horsea (Apr 4, 2008)

blyxa japonica behind th HC? not sure about b/t the woods..so many different plants you can use depends on what you like...


----------



## Tex Gal (Mar 28, 2008)

I think you could use some bacopa, either the sp. because it has a little biger leaf and a nice green color which would look good in the back, playing off the light green color in the front. A smaller apon would look good back there also or an anubias Hastifolia. On the left in front of the R. Nanjenshan a tiger lilly would look nice, kept short to midground size. Blyxa Japonica in the midground nestled to right and left ends of wood would look great. Crytp, pontederiifolia and or anubias lanceolata would be nice. There are so many choices. 

It really depends on what look you like. I think your tank has a lot of wispy looking plants and you could use some bigger rounder leafed ones. It's all in what you see in your head though. I think you do have a great start.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

Tex Gal said:


> I think you could use some bacopa, either the sp. because it has a little biger leaf and a nice green color which would look good in the back, playing off the light green color in the front. A smaller apon would look good back there also or an anubias Hastifolia. On the left in front of the R. Nanjenshan a tiger lilly would look nice, kept short to midground size. Blyxa Japonica in the midground nestled to right and left ends of wood would look great. Crytp, pontederiifolia and or anubias lanceolata would be nice. There are so many choices.
> 
> It really depends on what look you like. I think your tank has a lot of wispy looking plants and you could use some bigger rounder leafed ones. It's all in what you see in your head though. I think you do have a great start.


i see what you mean ill take a look at some wider plants


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well looking around maybe ill put a java fern behind the driftwood and put some blyxa around the driftwood. thats all i got for now


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

also liking the Cryptocoryne undulata really nice. when i buy the java fern is it better to get little plantlets or just a big one


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Really love what you've done with your 20g.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

x2 on Bacopa would be great in the background. It tends to hold its leaves at the bottom even after the tops grow up- I really like that about Bacopa. Either or both B. caroliniana and B. monnieri would look nice IMO.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

ok i think i got a plan on the left have some bocopa behind the hc and have it short then have the rotala nanjenshan behind that and have some arcuata next to the nanjenshan. behind the driftwood have java fern then around the driftwood have blxya. then on the right have the lim. aromantica and some Cryptocoryne undulata up in front of it. kinda sounds confusing writing it but hopefully u get the pic.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

ok so i got most of the plants switching the hc with Elatine triandra which should come around wed or thur, then the anubias were shipped out today. Also i had the filter die on me which you will see in the pics. Right now for my replacement filter is a bunch of salvina. I need some ideas for a plant on the right side though as i have no clue what else. But hows the scape? Should i move anything around?

well here are the pics


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

also forgot to ask how about on the right side this plant? 
http://www.aqua-fish.net/show.php?what=plant&cur_lang=2&id=142


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't think that's fully aquatic...looks fishy (no pun intended) to me...


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

actually 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=350021920581&Category=66794&_trksid=p3907.m29

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TROPICA-POTTE...hash=item120103074309&_trksid=p3286.m14.l1318


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, my mistake I did some research a couple minutes after I posted my above post.

It says it needs high light and is hard to take care of. If you want to try it out, go for it. But I think Anubias will look the same and is much easier to care for:hihi:roud:


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 4, 2008)

tank looks good, but will look better when the plants fill in more. i see your aromatica is doing ok. i still have some left if wanted


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

customdrumfinishes said:


> tank looks good, but will look better when the plants fill in more. i see your aromatica is doing ok. i still have some left if wanted


the aromantica is awesome (thanks again!!!) but i want it more red, i need to start dosing my ferts again but im afraid to until i get a filter. I only have enough money right now to get 1 more plant and hoping for it to be the one on the right that i still need


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

any more thoughts?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

resowner92 said:


> i know ur out there come on plz comment i wont bite:icon_wink


:icon_wink


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

Love the floating plants!
And your dw looks really good with the moss.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

thanks! well i moved the floaters to another tank because the HOB i just put in was making all of them get stuck in the java fern and in the dw everywhere. But after installing the HOB my water is a lot better and ferts r going to starting again. Also got some anubias that i attached to the driftwood. Also i got a couple of stems of what i believe is Cabomba caroliniana but i dont know what to do with them in my scape.

fts









anubias

















Cabomba caroliniana?


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

omg, this is lookin sooooooooo amazing!!! i love the deep green colors.


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

Your flame moss is looking really good and really has me excited for what it will look like in my tank!


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

wow, all those deep green plants and the black substrate and dark wood make the scene remind me of a shady rainforest floor. the tank looks really cool. 

it could be cabomba, but cabomba usually has a redish stem (at least the one i had), so that may also be asian ambulia (limnophila sessiliflora).


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

MedRed said:


> Your flame moss is looking really good and really has me excited for what it will look like in my tank!


thanks and the best of luck to yours



fishman9809 said:


> omg, this is lookin sooooooooo amazing!!! i love the deep green colors.





@[email protected] said:


> wow, all those deep green plants and the black substrate and dark wood make the scene remind me of a shady rainforest floor. the tank looks really cool.
> 
> it could be cabomba, but cabomba usually has a redish stem (at least the one i had), so that may also be asian ambulia (limnophila sessiliflora).


thanks for the comments the secret to a deep green plant color is to lower the exposure on the camera lol, marko ill check with the seller on what it is but they both look really close

so i decided to get another anubias for the right side which should be here on tuesday and ill update again once i get it


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

it will be easier to tell once it starts growing. cabomba is thicker it the leaves. i have a picture of the 2 side by side somewhere, want me to send you a link?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

well i asked and he said it was hornwort


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

the stem wasn't hornwort i put some hornwort in with the frogbit i'm not sure what the stem is but i have a ton of it


----------



## nate_mcnasty (Mar 11, 2008)

its limnophila sessiliflora i'm pretty sure sorry if you didn't want it


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

did it have roots? if so, then it is NOT hornwort. hornwort will never root, its a floating plant. also hornwort is about as thick as your finger (with the leaves) and that plant looks thicker. and hornwort isnt as leggy.

i am pretty sure its asian ambulia, too.
its a good plant, especially for nutrient removal. its a total weed (literally, its listed as a federal noxious weed).


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

nate_mcnasty said:


> its limnophila sessiliflora i'm pretty sure sorry if you didn't want it


ok that sounds better lol i was comparing that to hornwort and i wasnt seeing any connection. But i'll find a place for it


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

@[email protected] said:


> did it have roots? if so, then it is NOT hornwort. hornwort will never root, its a floating plant. also hornwort is about as thick as your finger (with the leaves) and that plant looks thicker. and hornwort isnt as leggy.
> 
> i am pretty sure its asian ambulia, too.
> its a good plant, especially for nutrient removal. its a total weed (literally, its listed as a federal noxious weed).


well it looks about 1.5-2 in wide, i dont see any roots yet but that can be it was cut and i got the top so it can still be growing them. Also another characteristic im seeing is its starting to turn a little reddish on the top


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

ok got the anubias yesterday and made the water a little cloudy by burying a rock to hold it down but heres the pics. nate the plant i moved to my 12in cube.










and for those who like the darker look









and just a fun pic


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

yeah they get a reddish tip like that in higher light. mine looks just like that (now that its straightened out i can actually see it, lol).


----------



## mizu-chan (May 13, 2008)

This looks great!
Any more updates?


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

ill update it later tonight i need to get a plant out of there which was just placed temporarily


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

lol, I love your dog. Tank looks great


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

sorry for the long delay completely forgot:icon_redf . i'll let the pics tell you the update instead of me telling you 


























and a cool shrimp photo


----------

